# Zombie Necklace



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

I decided to make myself a necklace for this year's Thrill the World. The cabochon was a gift from a friend and I found the beads at Joann Fabric several months ago. As soon as I saw them I thought of blood stains.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh that's lovely and sick and sure to get people asking you where you bought it!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Ooohh I love it!


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Oh that's lovely and sick and sure to get people asking you where you bought it!


Thanks!


----------

